# Would you eat your pet?



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

If you have a pet dog you wouldn't eat dog's right?
same if you had a cat, hamster, rabbit......etc

So you have a pet fish do you still eat fish?

How is it different?

So would you eat your own fish or fish in general?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

If I -had- to eat my cat or whatever to save my life? Sure lol... I hope I never even get close to having to thou.

I am a believer in being aware of what you eat. I do avoid certain foods just because of my own choices but any animal, fish, bird is fair game if one needs it to survive. 

I only eat fish for treats.. eg: calimari for example. I love squid in general! I find them fascinating and amazing.. People eat cichlids and dogs and cats, birds in other countries because that is the diet that is there.

If I hand raised my food, like pigs or chickens.. I would agree it would be hard to not grow attached. But then I would feel much better with myself for being self sustaining and for giving these animals as much respect as they deserve in life as well after..

I don't like the way food is mass produced, with the quantity there is much less quality and care for the animal itself than anything. 

I wouldnt eat my own fish because they are meant for pets. However, if I wanted to eat platies.. for whatever reason.. lol I would treat them much the same. For my own sanity I might choose not to name them. XD

For those who would choose not too, that is just fine as well.. I have many vegan friends who know how to be that way properly and safely.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

hmmm, beer battered, fried platies?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't eat Sardines any more too close to the guys in my tank.

I feel weird. I wouldn't be able to eat anything I named for sure. But different cultures treat different animals as food vs non food.

i find that fascinating


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

TBemba said:


> If you have a pet dog you wouldn't eat dog's right?
> same if you had a cat, hamster, rabbit......etc
> 
> So you have a pet fish do you still eat fish?
> ...


Did you know that there are more species of fish than there are species of all land vertebrates combined? In fact, evolutionarily speaking, land vertebrates are just a branch of the big fish family!

A guppy or cardinal tetra is about as related to a salmon or tuna, as is a budgie to a chicken. Would you stop eating chicken and duck if you had a parrot as a pet?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I can't eat Sardines any more too close to the guys in my tank.
> 
> I feel weird. I wouldn't be able to eat anything I named for sure. But different cultures treat different animals as food vs non food.
> 
> i find that fascinating


I know how you feel, I have a slight feeling of that as well. This happens because humans tend to spread their affection to objects/beings that are similar to their primary target of affection. If you have a baby, chances are you'll find all babies soooo cuute. If you are emotionally attached to your fish, then you obviously have trouble eating something that looks a lot like the fish you have.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

solarz said:


> Would you stop eating chicken and duck if you had a parrot as a pet?


NOPE!! Even when my parrot says he loves me, I'll eat my KFC. hahaha


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

TBemba said:


> If you have a pet dog you wouldn't eat dog's right?
> same if you had a cat, hamster, rabbit......etc
> 
> So you have a pet fish do you still eat fish?
> ...


If I needed to survive the answer would be yes for the fish pending if that fish is ediable. Speaking of cat and dog meat I recall reading or hearing that cat meat is more stringy IIRC so you need to stew it for a while. Never had cat or dog before tho if I was in an area with that I may try it out of curiosity.

Tho I think I'd try my fishing/hunting/snaring options first before eating my pets for food. Lots of rabbits around.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I keep shrimp, but I still love any kind of seafood (shrimp, lobster, crab, all are great!)

In some countries, Guinea pigs are eaten as food, etc. Dog meat is not unheard of either, etc.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Nothing is beyond bounds for my stomach.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> Nothing is beyond bounds for my stomach.


What about roasted pet or found cockroaches?  I hear they taste like potato taters.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Piranah; check.
Caimen; check.
Snake; check.
Cricket; check.
Mealworm; check.


----------



## ohmyfish (Feb 20, 2010)

TBemba said:


> would you eat your own fish or fish in general?


I must admit, every time a fish died on me, it saddened my heart... and then I thought, "_Yo, I could actually eat this thing!_"  But I don't want to get sick. Who knows what Bubbles had!


----------

